
How to Tell If the Universe Is a Computer Simulation - robwhitley
http://gizmodo.com/5950832/how-to-tell-if-the-universe-is-a-computer-simulation?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
benologist
Blog spam rewrite of

[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/429561/the-
measurement-...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/429561/the-measurement-
that-would-reveal-the-universe-as/)

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1210.1847>

